# Gore Mountain - 3/9



## St. Bear (Mar 9, 2013)

Got to the mountain late because I was 45 minutes into the trip before I realized I forgot my voucher and had to turn around.

Skiing-wise, what more could you ask for? Warm temps, sun, soft snow, and almost 100% open. Lots of people, but Gore does an excellent job of spreading people out into the different trail pods, so lines were minimal. ROTD was either Double Barrel or Dark Side glades. Lots of soft snow and just enough things poking out to make it interesting.

Pics are Tauhaws Glade, Dark Side Glade, Rumor, and Barkeater Glade.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 9, 2013)

Forgot too add that Gore's gondola has got to be the slowest gondola I've ever been on. I couldn't believe how long that ride was.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2013)

That lift line looks mighty tasty.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice pictures. Rumor looks sublime! Definitely does not look as steep from that view. The Dark Side lift line is about as nice as I've ever seen it.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow, glad you didn't get all the way there without your voucher, that'd suck. Looks like you had awesome weather, and conditions, for your first day at Gore.  Did you see the sign, "Betty Loved this Trail" on a tree along the liftline trail? It's visible from the lift. I wondered if Betty bought the farm on that trail. Burnt Ridge is a nice addition to Gore, hell of a slog from the base however. Pictures never do Rumor justice Bene, it is a steep mo fo. Glad you had a good first experience at Gore, pretty underrated, off the radar big mountain.


----------



## Gunny J (Mar 10, 2013)

We also skied Gore yesterday , endless possisibilities abound, lots to explore, fun day under the sun. The snow was great.  Gondi sucks if you have fat twin tips  and ride up with multiple snowboarders  and  can't fit  skis in  slots.  Not very many trail maps to view on  the mountain if your not familiar. Mountain loaded with Tele skiers  traversing the mountain instead of skiing the fall line.  Seven hrs of driving for Seven hrs of skiing, I loved it.


----------



## Gunny J (Mar 10, 2013)

Look at the skiers on Rumor not one is skiing down it all across


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2013)

Gunny J said:


> WNot very many trail maps to view on  the mountain if your not familiar.


Yeah, many of the areas only have one or two entry points.  If you're not careful and are one of those skiers who just skis without paying attention to the trails, you can waste a lot of time.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2013)

Couple of other impressions:
Glades everywhere.  Between almost all the trails on the upper mountain were glades.  And I'm talking steep trees with cliffs and rocks.  Lots of fun.

Based on yesterday, it seems that Gore has a very lenient policy on opening trails.  I'm not complaining at all, but there were a lot of trails that got scraped down to grass or roots that many areas wouldn't have opened.  Kudos to them for leaving the decision up to the customer.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> *Got to the mountain late because I was 45 minutes into the trip before I realized I forgot my voucher *and had to turn around.



A 2 hour and 15 minute delay.  Ouch.  At least you made the most of your time.


----------

